# Cube Hybrids/Combo's Discussion



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, I have heard of people being annoyed at other for starting a whole new thread about a combo that they have just found, or are using. Others have been asking about different Hybrids/combo's as well, which can get a bit annoying, so they could just look at this thread and see what kinds of hybrids people have found, or a question about others. Happy discussing!


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 30, 2008)

the hybrid I'm currently using is a black type A third model with black DS centers and a black type D core..I was planning to change it to a type A core but i was too lazy to change it..it feels so good already..can cut corners, feels light and extremely fast..but its loud though

i like it better than my A/D hybrid

has anyone tried a A/E/D hyrbid?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 30, 2008)

For me it's every thing PuzzleProz black type A with storebought corners and it is BEAST.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 30, 2008)

I just built this hybrid:

A core
D centers/screws/springs/centers
F edges/corners

And it's pretty awesome. Doesn't pop at all, and it feels almost liquidlike. Its locks up occasionally, but is overall very responsive.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

> Anyway, Hybrid related question:
> 
> I'm using an A with C corners, springs, and centers. It used to feel more like a type C (quick turning speed, etc.), but now it's feeling more like an A. Any recommendations on how to get it back to that crispy C feel?



You can try the crispy type d cubies.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

All I have is an A, a storebought, a C, and an F.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2008)

My favorite combo, 
A core
A cubies
A screws/springs


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> My favorite combo,
> A core
> A cubies
> A screws/springs



LOL!

BTW, has anyone ever tried a rubik's white assembly kit with an old type a core? I don't like taking apart/reassembling cubes, so I was wondering if anyone else has tried this and what their results were.


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8297

This is the hybrid I'm using right now


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Samlambert said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8297
> 
> This is the hybrid I'm using right now



lol your so proud of that hybrid is it for sale?


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 30, 2008)

No it isn't, sorry


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 30, 2008)

i use a jap cube with a edges, but it does pop.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite combo,
> ...



Just tried the hybrid and it sucks. Don't try it.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm currently using this setup, and it's a BEAST:

Old Type A Core 
Type D centers, corners, springs
Store Edges

It's insane.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Samlambert said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8297
> 
> This is the hybrid I'm using right now



salambert, im planning to try out your hybrid but i wanted a black one..would the color of the plastic matter? many people have mentioned that white plastic is smoother..but if not, i guess il buy a white type A..


----------



## 36duong (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried salmabert's hybrid, except I lost my White Old Type A along time ago. I tried doing it with black first, and I note although it is a stable an fast turning cube, it doesn't cut corners well at all.

I then tried it using a White (d) and and a Old New Type A (The one with the nubs) I cut off the nubs with a scalpel knige, and assembled the cube. From what I have gathered so far (unlubed) It is "Crispy" smooth, cuts corners better than the black, but not to near 45 degrees.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 1, 2009)

Nevermind, I like lotsofsloths' D-CAF cube much better. >.<

D springs and centers
C screws
A core
F edges, corners


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW, i requested lotsofsloths to make a video bawt that hybrid or maybe even better cubes for thaht..guess what?? he is using an Edison cube right now..he has 5 cubes and he ranked them as follows:
1st Edison cube
2nd rubiks DIY new model
3rd joy cube
4th the D-CAF combo
5th DAF combo(that's without the C screw)

does anyone know where to buy an Edison cube?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 1, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> BTW, i requested lotsofsloths to make a video bawt that hybrid or maybe even better cubes for thaht..guess what?? he is using an Edison cube right now..he has 5 cubes and he ranked them as follows:
> 1st Edison cube
> 2nd rubiks DIY new model
> 3rd joy cube
> ...


black and white joys and edisons can be bought here:
http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?mode=userpage&page=9&fcs598257=61ed4ebe556ed04f20a0623ae05f29dd


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, from what I read from other people posts, it seems my hybrid only works for some people, and I have heard that not all of them cut corners good. Remember to tension the cube right, to round the centers and to sand the pieces before reviewing.


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2009)

E core and stuff, F pieces is a very good OH cube, but locks up a bit.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 2, 2009)

dude, try out the edison cube..i want some feedback on some other people

lotsofsloths knows a lot about cubes..he says its really good..anyone here who own an Edison?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

What's better, Joy or Edison?


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> What's better, Joy or Edison?



From what I've heard, they are almost identical, but Joy is a little bit better.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 2, 2009)

The D-CAF does have less of an ability to cut corners than a Type A, but it still can cut corners, and if you practice your turning precision, then this does end up being a much faster cube.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 2, 2009)

lotsofsloths preferred Edison over the joy cube BTW


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 2, 2009)

Joy cube is better for OH, Edison is better for 2H IMO.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 2, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> vloc15 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, i requested lotsofsloths to make a video bawt that hybrid or maybe even better cubes for thaht..guess what?? he is using an Edison cube right now..he has 5 cubes and he ranked them as follows:
> ...



THANKS! I might buy one..vey loew shipping cost to the Philippines! maybe for the reason that Japan is near


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 3, 2009)

does anyone know what to select when buying edisons/joys from tribox? it says:

confirmed(lubed)
confirmed
confirmed(lubed)(JPN)
confirmed(JPN)

Im guessing its colour scheme?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 3, 2009)

Why does it seem as if almost no one (except erik) use the type b/storebought hybrid? I tried it once and it seems pretty good, just needs to be broken in well.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont think Erik uses the type B/storebought hybrid. I believe he uses Type B cubies with Rubiks DIY core.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 3, 2009)

Still, he is the only one I know of who uses that hybrid.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 3, 2009)

I only made type A/storebought and old storebought/new type storebought hybrid but I prefer just type A


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 4, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> does anyone know what to select when buying Edisons/joys from tribox? it says:
> 
> confirmed(lubed)
> confirmed
> ...



yeah, its the color scheme..if you want the standard then don't click the ones with (JPN)..I'm also buying my Edison in tribox.com


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 4, 2009)

@ vloc15
cool thanks
are you getting a white one or black?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 4, 2009)

I use:

(Black) Store-bought core & corners + (White) Type A edges

Pros:
Hasn't popped yet (Hopefully, it won't)
Smooth turning
Not as loud as some cubes

Cons:
Bad plastic recognition
Cuts corners at only about 18 degrees
Looks ugly


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

Type C with A core and centers + puzzleproz lube + 1 week break in = NICE. Corner cuts just under 40*. Locks up a bit the first week but then it gets SO much better. Sorta clicky though.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 5, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> @ vloc15
> cool thanks
> are you getting a white one or black?



i ordered the black..i like black cubes over white for better recognition..i noticed this during solves..but some would choose white over black but i guess it all comes down to preference


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, I'm close to a breakthrough. A core. C springs. A centers. A screws. C edges. F corners. It is really nice, but it locks up a lot. If I could fix that, it would be AWESOME. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix this?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Okay, I'm close to a breakthrough. A core. C springs. A centers. A screws. C edges. F corners. It is really nice, but it locks up a lot. If I could fix that, it would be AWESOME. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix this?



Sounds ugly. How about just pure C? It never locks up.
It is perfect for me other than it pops maybe once every 10 solves. I'm pretty sure I can learn to turn more precisely. I'm going to try a springless C next. It would be like a Famwealth Cube, haha. I haven't tried one for a while. That should improve my times on the 3x3 stage of ES 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you try the hybrid? It's really nice, although pure C is my next choice.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm close to a breakthrough. A core. C springs. A centers. A screws. C edges. F corners. It is really nice, but it locks up a lot. If I could fix that, it would be AWESOME. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
> ...


how bout pure c with a core?


----------



## maxcube (Jan 12, 2009)

Can someone give me feedback on B cubies w/ storebought core? Or would I need to spend an extra $20 to get a Rubik's DIY? Ooooooooor........should I just get a C and an A on C4U like JTW2007 says?:confused::confused:
Maybe......through in a D just to be safe?:confused:


----------



## jay123 (Jan 12, 2009)

i had a great old type d and storebought cubies 
i will never forget that cube 

now i use edison 

but if you dont have that i recommend a well broken in type a with store corner


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 12, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Can someone give me feedback on B cubies w/ storebought core?


Erik Akkersdijk can answer that, though I would assume it's similar in performance to the Type B with Rubik's DIY (sans adjustable tension)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Ooooooooor........should I just get a C and an A on C4U like JTW2007 says?



Yes. You should do that. But seriously, it really all depends on preference. I've tried all the pure cubes and I'm hooked on Cs and won't switch back to anything. You just need to use trial and error and figure out which cube works the best for you. See if you can go to a comp and try some without actually buying them.

But I do highly recommend the type C with A core. Good cube.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 12, 2009)

Or maybe, like DAE_JA_VOO said, I could just buy a D, and use my old parts to create an A core, storebought edges, and D everything else to create what he says is


DAE_JA_VOO said:


> insane.




Soooooooooooooo..............
I have narrowed it down to what I said above, or a B w/ storebought core structure, or a C w/ A mixture.:confused:


----------



## CuberZ06 (Jan 12, 2009)

For me, I use:
a really good store cube's cubies 
a D-type core
Cubesmith textured tiles


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would stay away from anything involving a storebought. They just vary too much to be reliable even in a hybrid. Don't do it unless you know the storebought is going to be good. That's just me though.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 12, 2009)

JTW2007, does the C/A pop or lock up at all? Lock ups are my worst enemy...


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just made an amazing hybrid!

My old storebought was incredibly loose, but it locked up and couldn't cut corners, so I stuck the edges in my type C. It's smooth, fast, cuts corners, and right now it pops, but I haven't switched the tension yet.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

All I can tell you is that MY c/a doesn't lock up at all (lockups are my worst enemy too). It DOES pop occasionally, but it's not bad and you can avoid it normally. That's really its only downside.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 12, 2009)

I am definitely getting an A & C, I'll tell you how it goes.....in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 20, 2009)

I just made an interesting hybrid for my friend... I want to make one of these now. =p

A Core/small washers
C Screws, springs, centers
D Edges/Corners

It's a great cube, but it still does pop, and when it does, it kinda explodes. But if you can learn to be precise with it, it's a very nice cube. I thought I posted this combo already, but I can't seem to find it anywhere in this thread.


----------



## darkarchon (Jan 21, 2009)

lolz!

I just tried out the old-A core + pieces with D centers and screws, and it's awesome...

However, since I got a black D and a white old-A, it looks a bit weird...
(anyone know if this is competition legal?)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

A white cube with any color centers is competition-legal as long as all of the centers are the same color.

I tried some core changes with my Diansheng, but right now I'm using the original core.


----------



## darkarchon (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure if any has tried this, but I just tried a 
A core + edges
D centers + screws
new third type A corners (edit: lol, opps, yeah corners, not edges)

It's hecka smooth in turning, just that it feels really slushy, like it's about to fall apart... (hmmm maybe I should tighten the screws)

Also, what do you guys mean by "maximum tension"? is that when you screw it in so much that you can't screw it in anymore without stopping the cube from turning? or is it when you run out of thread? For example, before today I was using a small screwdriver to tune my type-D and since it can't really get a grip on the screw, it can't tighten it too much. But today, I used a larger one, and it seems like I can drill it all the way into the core... so, how do you guys find the "maximum" tension?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 21, 2009)

ive tried that hybrid and i like it alot
im not sure about the max tension thing though


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

darkarchon said:


> A core + *edges*
> D centers + screws
> new third type A *edges*


Corners? Also, maximum tension is as far as the screw will go into the core.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anybody suggest using a DianSheng + X combo???

I dunno, I just got my DS last night and it's amazingly fast (Better than any hybrid I've made so far), even non-lubed!!!

Ideas to hybrid DS pieces / Core with other pieces/core???


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 22, 2009)

Type F pieces + DS core is good, you can also try it with an A core (I didn't like the "floatyness")


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 22, 2009)

doesnt harris chan use DS core and centerpieces with F cubies?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

I use A core and C cubies now. It's nice. It pops a bit, but it's not bad. Needs about three days of breaking in though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 22, 2009)

My 2H cube is pure type (A). I'm not complaining. 

my OH cube is
- old type (a) core
- new type third model (a) screws, washers, centers and corners
- rubik's.com DIY edges

sound weird but its ok for me.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 9, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



fair enough

@original thread prompt:
i don't have a hybrid yet. the other day, i tried to make one using a storebought and a puzzleproz type A (the only cubes i have.) i disassembled both cubes, and noticed 2 things:
--type a core is obviously better, by default (adjustable tension)
--storebought edge cubies are smaller
so, i thought, why not use type a core w/ storebought cubies? alas, it failed. it turned wonderfully, but the disproportionately tiny edges caused it to pop far too often.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 9, 2009)

type A core (old from 9spuzzles)
type D centers (yuga)
rubik's cubies

a very nice cube


----------



## suhas2112 (Apr 9, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> type A core (old from 9spuzzles)
> type D centers (yuga)
> rubik's cubies
> 
> a very nice cube



OMG!! I use the EXACT SAME hybrid!!! What are the odds of that!!! That is my main and only speedcube... But i really don't like it cause it locks up waaaaaay too much... Also, my cube has 5 YUGA screws and springs and 1 DS screw and spring!! Because one of my screws are bent...


----------



## idpapro (Apr 9, 2009)

type A core screws, cubies, and centers
+
regular storebought springs
=
AWSOMENESS!!

My OH cube=
ds core
+
transparent cubies


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 9, 2009)

I love my cube, it's very fast and cut corners very well
my screws and springs are yuga, all of them


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2009)

idpapro said:


> regular storebought springs



Store boughts don't have springs.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sick of hybrids. My 3 best cubes are,

type A cubies, center and core.
Yuga(D) cubies, center and core.
C4Y cubies, center and core.


Seriously, hybrids are so over rated it's not even funny.


----------



## Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

DIY Rubik's cube, with the metal rings in core, instead of the plastic rings with cubesmith stickers


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 9, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > type A core (old from 9spuzzles)
> ...



Wow, that's a nice Hybrid. I've been using the same, but Type D corners, not Rubik's, and that was an amazing Hybrid. Gonna give this one a go 





Hadley4000 said:


> Seriously, hybrids are so over rated it's not even funny.



I couldn't disagree with you more.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 9, 2009)

type F core, type F edges, type F corners and c4u springs/washers/screws


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 9, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > regular storebought springs
> ...



They do have springs, but they are somehow useless. When I turn a store cube, I hear the "springy sound" of the spring scraping against the plastic.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 9, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...



Yep, I can confirm that they definitely do have springs.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 9, 2009)

Thread merged.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Hadley that hybrids are overrated.
(with the exception of type D + A core cube) 

My two cubes (after my really good storebought got smashed):

2005 Rubik's DIY
Type D + Old A Core combo. 

I think it was Lukemayn that came up with the Type D + Old A core + Storebought edges hybrid? I don't like that one because it can't cut corners that well and pops too easily.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 10, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> For me it's every thing PuzzleProz black type A with storebought corners and it is BEAST.


really? i tried it, and it felt no different from pure type a.
(i don't like type a.)


----------



## jcuber (Apr 19, 2009)

Mini BUMP, but whatever.

I tried cubeforyou pieces with rubik's.com DIY core/centers/screws/springs/caps, and it is amazing! It feels kind of like the cubeforyou DIY, but smoother and faster. It cuts corners very well, and rarely pops.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

i use this hybrid:

-type a core
-type a springs
-type a screws
-type a small washers
-type a large washers
-type a edges (black)
-type a corners (black)


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 19, 2009)

My two hybrids:
Edison White cubies
Edison stickers
Edison Core
Edison Springs
Edison Washers
Edison Screws
Edison Centres (white)

Second:
DianSheng Centers (white)
Diansheng Springs (crap)
Diansheng screws (can't tool very well)
Diansheng core (also crap)
Cubeforyou edges/corners (red)
Cubeforyou / Cubesmith stickers (DS = CS stickers, C4Y = C4Y stickers)

I also like a Type A / C hybrid, but I'm lazy and I refuse to make it.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

A core
C cubies
Pretty fast, pops a bit though.

C4Y Core
C cubies
Beast of an OH cube.


----------



## OneKube (Apr 19, 2009)

2007 Rubik's Diy
(a) Type Cubies


----------



## toast (Apr 19, 2009)

JSK Clone centers, core, screw&springs.
Type C cubies.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry for bumbping such an old thread, but i didnt think this deserved a new thread


cube for you core, cube for you screw springs, cube for you center peices, and sanded, lubed, and broken in storebought cubies.

oops, forgot the screws lol


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 12, 2009)

C4U, core, cenres, screws+springs, Type A cubies.

Thank you, #.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 13, 2009)

C4Y core/springs/screws
Old Type A center caps
Ghost Hand cubies

iz teh w00t


----------



## Axiys (Oct 14, 2011)

Rubik's Store bought Cubies
Cube for You DIY core and screws and springs.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 14, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Rubik's Store bought Cubies
> Cube for You DIY core and screws and springs.


 
2 year bump?

Store bought core with A1 pieces


----------

